# New kitty! :)



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

How do you like Alex for a name?
The kitty is gorgeous and SOOO cute!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful! I wonder if his flame points will darken as he gets older?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, she said that she would expect him to turn more of a buff color. She actually said that he should match/blend well with Sawyer and Quinn when his coloring comes in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww.......he's adorable, he's going to be a beautiful cat.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

omgosh how adorable! And I'm not even a "cat person"!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

He ia a beauty!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

As for a name since your pets all have last names as first names you could start there. Here are some Lincoln, Mcgee, Taylor, Lewis, Walker, Baker, Nelson, Carter, Parker, Stewart, Watson, Brooks, Bennett, Bryant, Butler, Foster, Alexander.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I like Baggins for a cute name. What a beautiful kitten.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What about "Moon"


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Great names! We'll add them to the list. Right now, we are also thinking about Dexter (one of our favorite shows) or Tucker. But you have some great ideas up there too! Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Someone else mentioned Alexander-so my suggestion for the name Alex is almost repeated! I like this name!:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

DaisyGolden said:


> As for a name since your pets all have last names as first names you could start there. Here are some Lincoln, Mcgee, Taylor, Lewis, Walker, Baker, Nelson, Carter, Parker, Stewart, Watson, Brooks, Bennett, Bryant, Butler, Foster, Alexander.


Without creating a "political discussion," I will just say that I am a public school teacher (a darn good one!) and I live and work in Wisconsin -- So my kitty's name will NOT be "Walker."


----------



## AnimalLuver (Oct 13, 2011)

awww!!! so so so cute!

I'm not a cat person, but when my boyfriend surprised me with a kitten...I was smitten, and of coarse I think he's the best cat in the world now, and I couldn't live without him.

I wonder if your kitten will grow up thinking he's a dog. Mine did, but we got him at like 5wks old so I think he thought Trooper was his mom. He still thinks he's a dog.

I have no suggestions for names (I named Echo thinking he was a girl...and turned out he had little kitty balls...and Echo just kinda worked both ways lol)

He's so fluffy and cute!!! I want another kitten, thanks a lot! lol (just kidding)


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Ghost......


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Tucker - from one of my favorite books, "Tuck Everlasting," is in the front-running right now. 

And sadly, I thought my new pet could use some good karma - I'm feeling like we are bad luck.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awww he is so cute!! I so badly wish I could have a cat - I love them so much and had a cat growing up for 17 years, but I have developed a SEVERE allergy   It is very depressing for me, so I am very jealous of you and want lots of pictures


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very cute!! In the lines of your last name themes, when I saw kitty's blue eyes, I thought of Frank Sinatra. Maybe Frankie instead of Sinatra.


----------



## Golden_Dax (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow fluffy kitty! So cute!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think we are leaning towards Oliver, a.k.a. "Ollie"


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I had an Oliver, called him Ollie. He was a Seal Point Himalayan. He was a wonderful cat. I miss him...

I like the name Bishop. I also like Gus, Linus, Gomez and Newman. If he was a girl I would pick Purrl or Lily.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a gorgeous kitten!!  Very happy you will have some new fluff in your life to help you get through the loss of Finley!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

oh my gosh. cuteness OVERLOAD!! He looks like a marshmallow!! I like Dexter for his name, it suits his spikey hair!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Without creating a "political discussion," I will just say that I am a public school teacher (a darn good one!) and I live and work in Wisconsin -- So my kitty's name will NOT be "Walker."


 
I didn't even think about that. :uhoh:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

DaisyGolden said:


> I didn't even think about that. :uhoh:


Ha! I was (mostly) just teasing!!!


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

oh my cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am really bad with names. My cat is Miss Kitty b/c we couldn't think of one! LOL!! i will think and add some names! congrats!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, so precious!!! I am in love and sooo jealous!

Did you settle on a name?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww what a cutie.


----------

